# S. Rhombeus, P. Cariba, P. Nattereri and P. Piraya



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking good JP!


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

awsome rhom!
great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice of course


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Sweet pics!!!!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

sexy pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JP do you get creeped out by my fasination with ares?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet pics as usual JP and your fish all look great


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great collection. p's are looking stunning as usual


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Yes Johnny, it gives me the feeling that some pervert is stalking my child, lol


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

deadly collection.

Everything looks great.
!!!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Quality fish Jack, congratulations!!!.

You should have kept this one for the POTM countest.....


















Cheers.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks Armand. too late now since I already posted it.
I'm sure I can take an other one...I hope.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

beautifull fish!!


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------

